# Spectrasonics "Keyscape" - The Samplecast review



## reutunes (Nov 17, 2016)

Big Review section of The Samplecast episode 29 - Spectrasonics "Keyscape"
More information on Keyscape HERE

The Samplecast YouTube show ► http://www.youtube.com/TheSamplecast

DISCLOSURE: Reviewed here, Keyscape NFR release version 1.0


----------

